# Bunk Bed Curtains



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi

I need to install curtains for the bunk beds in my 28RSDS. I remember sometime ago, someone had a link to were the hardware can be purchase. The hardware was similar to that used in the front slide. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That was done by "larrytheoutback". Send him a PM and I'm sure he can get you the details.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I wanted to do this and gave it some consideration once. But neither my kiddies or wife really cares so it got dropped.

My plan was to order a replacement Outback curtain and track assembly used to close off the walk around queen bedroom on my model. The ceiling track could easily be cut in half for use across my two bunks (28BHS) , and the fabric would be factory and matching the interior perfectly. Just cut to size. You could also order an Outback shower curtain and track assembly and cut to your liking as well.

There are lots of other ways to do this, and for less money I'm sure. This was just me being an overt Outback homer







I really like things to look like they were factory installed.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We have a 21RS with the front bunks. We did this to provide a little privacy:



















My wife made the curtain from a sheet, a shower curtain rod and shower curtain clips. It does the job.

Dan


----------

